# May kidded in May



## alleysfarm (May 21, 2013)

Had a singleton doeling. Kinda bummed as the lady I got her from part of the contract was the return of a doeling if she birthed one. So she only had one so no baby goats for me.. :tears:

May did great went from labor to birth like a pro! Of course she decided to not stay in the stall or the goat shed, or the barn, decided on a little dirt plot and wouldn't budge. Little one is adorable already running around causing a ruckus. The lady wants to take her as a bottle baby so May won't get too much time with her. Will definitely have to do this again when she is ready as it was just an awesome experience.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well congrats, maybe next time you get to keep a doeling? They both pretty too.


----------



## alleysfarm (May 21, 2013)

Well looks like I may get to keep the little doeling.. as she just had the singleton lady is opting to breed May at the end of the year for a spring baby..  So May gets to keep Madison..  :lovey:


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She had a buckling! ( ; Lol I have the same agreement with the breeder my nubian just came from, but she guarantees she will have twins


----------



## alleysfarm (May 21, 2013)

Here's a photo of Madison today.. This little girl already likes to play queen of the hay pile..  She's looks like a stuffed animal..


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She's a doll!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!!! she is SO cute!!!


----------

